# Wat draagt je vrouw/vriendin?



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Zag op het affordable-forum een vraag over het uitzoeken van een horloge voor iemand zijn vrouw.

Ik vroeg me af wat partners van 'horloge-gekken' eigenlijk om de pols hebben.

Mijn vrouw heeft twee horloges die ze veel draagt:

Een Balmain die erg op deze lijkt (is hem dus niet exact, kan zo de goede niet vinden):









De Bailmain is een heel verfijnd best wel klein horloge.

en een Guess, deze:









De Guess is erg fraai, wat meer een mode-horloge, maar ziet er wel erg goed uit.


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoi,

Sien , mijn vrouw , heeft al jaren een Esprit.

En sinds afgelopen kerst ook een Certina.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Mijn vrouw draagt het vaakst haar Chris Ward:










Het meest speciale horloge is haar seiko 4205 uit haar geboortemaand:


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

De laatste 12 jaar heeft zij vrijwel uitsluitend haar Fortis Flieger gedragen (rechts op de foto) en sinds haar laatste verjaardag kan ze ook een beetje afwisselen met de Oranje dames Orient type CESAA004W. 

Ze kan zich niet over de kosten van een Omega heenzetten, hoewel ze de Speedmaster Auto met paarlemoeren wijzerplaat en oranje cijfers wel heel gaaf vindt. 

RonB


----------



## joost73 (May 16, 2010)

nu heeft ze nog ..








































































































kwam er net achter dat ik hier nog niet eens een foto van heb gemaakt ...









en ze heeft ook veel andere gehad oa ...


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mijn vriendin was/is niet echt into horloges.
Ze kocht gewoon een nieuw Hema horloge als de batterij op was.

Inmiddels heeft ze een aantal vintage klokkies gekregen van mij. Sommige NOS.
Maar door de ouderdom en weinig dragen van de automaten loopt het niet altijd gesmeerd.

Voor Sinterklaas is er nu dus een quartz onderweg.

Ik heb verder geen foto's van haar horloges behalve onze Zodiac his n hers.










Tegen de trend in houdt ze van kleine horloges dus ik hoef niet bang te zijn dat ze mijn klokkies draag.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

@ Joost, prachtige collectie heeft ze!! 

Ik heb even wat foto's van internet geplukt 

Chopard Happy Sports Diamonds










Foto is een midsize, ze heeft een ladies:










Baby-G


----------



## joost73 (May 16, 2010)

om-4 said:


> Mijn vriendin was/is niet echt into horloges.
> Ze kocht gewoon een nieuw Hema horloge als de batterij op was.
> 
> Inmiddels heeft ze een aantal vintage klokkies gekregen van mij. Sommige NOS.
> ...


mooie klokken ... deze hebben toch schijfjes waar de wijzers op gedrukt zijn ?
super :-!


----------



## joost73 (May 16, 2010)

Dimer said:


> @ Joost, prachtige collectie heeft ze!!
> 
> Ik heb even wat foto's van internet geplukt
> 
> ...


thnx, ik heb het door gegeven ... bovenstaande is btw ook niet verkeerd :-!


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

joost73 said:


> mooie klokken ... deze hebben toch schijfjes waar de wijzers op gedrukt zijn ?
> super :-!


Klopt. Het heren model heeft drie transparante schijven. Het dames model alleen ééntje voor de rode stip.


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Even dit draadje uit het slop trekken Mijn vrouw heeft deze Oris duiker als dagelijkse klok:










en een Movado Horizon, die ze van mij bij ons huwelijk heeft gekregen.


----------

